# Cougar Mountain Classic



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

How many going to Infineon "Sears Point Raceway" to race, take pic's & chear on everyone on to fun? 

http://www.cmclassic.com/


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

As of right now I plan to be credentialed for photos.:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I will be there this Sunday to watch the 24 car do this after the race


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

It's a blast watching racers that go left all day zig n zag


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

BLS439 said:


> As of right now I plan to be credentialed for photos.:thumbsup:


Awesome we need to tip a brew :thumbsup:


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

GORDON drinks wine.........
hw should be sucking down a COORS and packing a COPE in his lower lip. But my guess is he got snipped and isn't as "manly" as he used to be.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ianjenn said:


> GORDON drinks wine.........
> hw should be sucking down a COORS and packing a COPE in his lower lip. But my guess is he got snipped and isn't as "manly" as he used to be.


You gonna be in Paparazzi photo mode


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> GORDON drinks wine.........
> hw should be sucking down a COORS and packing a COPE in his lower lip. But my guess is he got snipped and isn't as "manly" as he used to be.


that is the trophy drink for the Sonoma (Napa race)


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Is this DH race worth going to? How does it compare to the Sea Otter. That kinda sucked, only got 2 practice runs (beginner class) on each of the two days. The shuttles and lines were huge, is the CMC comparable? How would you rate on a "fun" scale 1-10?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Swell Guy said:


> Is this DH race worth going to? How does it compare to the Sea Otter. That kinda sucked, only got 2 practice runs (beginner class) on each of the two days. The shuttles and lines were huge, is the CMC comparable? How would you rate on a "fun" scale 1-10?


Any race where you have to shuttle riders up or even a lift is going to put a crunch on practice runs. If you feel riding/hiking up is faster at any course that you have the option. Or if your that fast & perfect at shuttling volunteer your time. :smallviolin:


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Awesome we need to tip a brew :thumbsup:


I think that could be arranged. It looks like it's going to be HOT out there in the open dry fields. Are there any pics of the course out there? I tried a search and didn't really find much.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

It depends on how much the race is.

Anyone got the price on CMC? If its more than 60 bucks I'm just going to go to Northstar for the weekend.


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> It depends on how much the race is.
> 
> Anyone got the price on CMC? If its more than 60 bucks I'm just going to go to Northstar for the weekend.


According to the website it's $55 to register for DH race unless you're under 16.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

BLS439 said:


> According to the website it's $55 to register for DH race unless you're under 16.


1 would think a college student would be able to navigate a web site, Ohh wait he's on summer brake.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

BLS439 said:


> I think that could be arranged. It looks like it's going to be HOT out there in the open dry fields. Are there any pics of the course out there? I tried a search and didn't really find much.


Here is a Video from 2005 produced by Mr Rapdude himself, down load is long but worth the wait. :thumbsup:

http://www.rfs.thrillnetwork.net/CMC.mov


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

Great vid! Thanks. Gave me a good idea of what to expect. Reminds me a lot of the CHDH terrain. I'll have to bring the camera gear, an umbrella, and a cooler full of coldies just to survive out there.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

You can actually see about 89% of the course from the parking area, the hill side is supper steep that they traverse across. You should be able to hitch a ride to the top with a shuttle truck then hike down. :thumbsup:


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> You should be able to hitch a ride to the top with a shuttle truck then hike down. :thumbsup:


I like your thinking


----------



## Camarokyle (May 31, 2007)

I'll be there, racing hopefully. BLS, don't forget an extra cooler for me, possibly 2 if it is really hot.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Looks like there is going to be some major additions to the DH course, just got this from Ridesfo :drumroll:

* Messages *

1. *  The Cougar Mountain DH - July 6-8th @ Infineon  *

*Posted by: "Phil Segura"  [email protected]   phil_segura  *

* Fri Jun 22, 2007 12:21 pm (PST) *

Yo YO!!!! Just want to let you know, the Cougar Mountain Classic at Infineon Raceway will be taking place from July 6th through 8th.

Infineon knows that the race hasn't been the greatest in the past but they are committed to make every improvement and it starts with the course. This year, a group of local riders, rideSFO, and Infineon have teamed up to create a fast, flowy, fun and challenging DH course. We've maintained the basic skeleton of the past years course, but it will be well groomed before Thursday's practice runs. We are going to try our best to make the course as solid as it can be .....

We've also made sure to minimize any flatter pedal sections, and increase the flow of the course as much as possible. The course remains technical, but the fun factor has been dialed up considerably.

The course will sport new sculpted berms down steep terrain, techy off-camber sections, and an all new jump line for riders and spectators alike, that snakes from the finish of the original course downhill into the paddock where you'll demonstrate your air skills and cornering ability for your family and friends just before crossing the finish line. We want you to come off the mountain with a smile on your face.

For more info check out ....

http://www.cmclassi c.com

Lets keep another local DH race ....

office - 1.510.734.0042
fax - 1.510.654.6666
cell - 1.415.203.0073 
www.rideSFO. com - Check out the new Forums on the site!
www.essentialsoles. com


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

Got off the phone with Phil yesterday about CHDH and CMC. Phil is stoked about the changes coming to CMC this year and from the sounds of it the course will be different this year. If you're not going out to Crankworx in CO, check out CMC!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

For those who are on summer break with nothing to do give Phil a call to help groom the course. :drumroll:

*  Help build the course @ the Cougar Mountain DH!  *

*Posted by: "Phil Segura"  [email protected]   phil_segura  *

* Fri Jun 22, 2007 12:22 pm (PST) *

We are off to a good start already, the line has been mapped but we need some help starting @ 9 AM .... on 6/30 to 7/1. Once again thanks to Bobcat West for kicking down a bobcat to build some sick jumps!!! If you come out and work at least one whole day, you'll get your entry fee covered. Email or give me a call.

Thanks!!

Phil

office - 1.510.734.0042
fax - 1.510.654.6666
cell - 1.415.203.0073 
www.rideSFO. com - Check out the new Forums on the site!
www.essentialsoles. com


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

They'll pay for our entry fee? I think I'll do it.

On a side Infeneon Raceway related note: The entire Tom Petty pit crew came into work yesterday...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> They'll pay for our entry fee? I think I'll do it.
> 
> On a side Infeneon Raceway related note: The entire Tom Petty pit crew came into work yesterday...


Thought you would like that 

Where you working :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Any race where you have to shuttle riders up or even a lift is going to put a crunch on practice runs. If you feel riding/hiking up is faster at any course that you have the option. Or if your that fast & perfect at shuttling volunteer your time. :smallviolin:


The only crunch is the time allotted for practice. Limiting it to 3 hours with more than 800 (?) entrants (Sea Otter) is ridiculous. In a best case, you can get one run in.

In my limited experience, I much prefer the setup of CHDH. All day practice with 2 shuttle trucks. Not sure how many entrants. I got 6 practice runs on the last one. Nice to see Phil is doing the CMC course, should make the course fun. Anyone have thoughts on previous experiences with practice/shuttles. Sea Otter almost ain't worth the money or the gas.

Oh, and if more practice time means higher entry fee, I'd go for that. If others want to volunteer to get a discount or free admission, I'd pay the difference for that. Just curious if it will be worth the drive based on others' previous experiences.

Thanks.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

In the past the CC had about 6 shuttle trucks.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

anyone got any reliable info on the practice times.....ive read diff times everywhere

when practice for beginner juniors DH?
ive read friday morn and sat morn and race is sat at 11

....first race    :thumbsup: 

wat saftey gear should i wear....helmet, gloves,goggles, knee/shin, pressure suit?

and i dont have a jersey....i dont need one do i?....i can just wear shorts and a t shirt rite?


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

coming back frm tahoe on sat, so sunday I will make it out to cougar to practice my photograhpy. I guess I cant bug BLS for tips this time, since he is all official and such for this race


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Is there going to be a 4x race this year?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> anyone got any reliable info on the practice times.....ive read diff times everywhere
> 
> when practice for beginner juniors DH?
> ive read friday morn and sat morn and race is sat at 11
> ...


Your list of gear is right on :thumbsup:

Shorts & a button front dress shirt. :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Ray Bao said:


> Is there going to be a 4x race this year?


Infineon Cougar Mountain Classic (XC-DH-Super D)


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

anyone got info on the course?

is it just gonna be rough and full of banks like in that video from last year, or are there gonna be doubles and jumps and stuff


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Your list of gear is right on :thumbsup:
> 
> Shorts & a button front dress shirt. :thumbsup:


I'm wearing my black suit, gloss black shoes with a white collared shirt and my checkered black, white and grey tie.

And winning too.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> I'm wearing my black suit, gloss black shoes with a white collared shirt and my checkered black, white and grey tie.
> 
> And winning too.


Dang i was thinking you were saying your prom suite till you said tie then i realized your smokin out back.


----------



## Dirty South (Sep 30, 2005)

*Little CMC Course Description*

We've been building at Infineon the last week/weekend and the course is really fun.

On the steep section up top that use to be several steep rutted turns, we built 6 berms (which we've been watering daily). We've widened and flattened a couple of the fast off camber sections so that you can carry more speed through those areas. We've built a bunch of smaller jumps and kickers through out the course. At the old finish line we put a series of whoops into a flat corner.

Then you cross the pavement onto the mountaincross style jump line beginning with a medium size hip jump. After that you go into a set of two doubles with table landings - into a berm, to a couple of smaller hip jumps to a final swooping berm back down the slight grade road to the new finish line at the expo center.

Here are a few pics. The first one is some of the berm work on the upper section and the socond and third is Khaner Smith hitting the hip jump at the beginning of the bottom jump line. I'll post more when we get them uploaded.

Come on out and race!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Awesome job there guys, looking really good :band:


----------



## Dirty South (Sep 30, 2005)

*A Few More Pics ...*

1. the whoops at the old finish line, 
2. the set of two doubles after the hip jump pictured above, and


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> coming back frm tahoe on sat, so sunday I will make it out to cougar to practice my photograhpy. I guess I cant bug BLS for tips this time, since he is all official and such for this race


LOL..."OFFICIAL"...I'm a humble guy :thumbsup:

Desmo...$50 an hour and I'll give ya tips!  Yeah, right. I can be easily persuaded for a cold iced tea or similar drink. Not sure if I'll be there Sunday though...?


----------



## Camarokyle (May 31, 2007)

BLS439 said:


> LOL..."OFFICIAL"...I'm a humble guy :thumbsup:
> 
> Desmo...$50 an hour and I'll give ya tips!  Yeah, right. I can be easily persuaded for a cold iced tea or similar drink. Not sure if I'll be there Sunday though...?


Are you going out there BLS? I'm gonna register, but I want to make sure I have a ride and a cooler ready. I'm thinking 6 iced teas and 6 fat tires :thumbsup: 
Just don't miss me crossing the finish this time, since it is my last CA race and all.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Dirty South said:


> We've been building at Infineon the last week/weekend and the course is really fun.
> 
> On the steep section up top that use to be several steep rutted turns, we built 6 berms (which we've been watering daily). We've widened and flattened a couple of the fast off camber sections so that you can carry more speed through those areas. We've built a bunch of smaller jumps and kickers through out the course. At the old finish line we put a series of whoops into a flat corner.
> 
> ...


man Conner can really fly. For me on the other hand i was there yesterday helping and practicing and took a pretty nasy fall on the hip. I dont know if the course is good but id say it definately a unique one


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> man Conner can really fly. For me on the other hand i was there yesterday helping and practicing and took a pretty nasy fall on the hip. I dont know if the course is good but id say it definately a unique one


 Grow wings & stop whining


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

I dont have to hit all the jumps do i???

that hip jump looks kinda big


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I dont have to hit all the jumps do i???
> 
> that hip jump looks kinda big


You can roll any jump & most of the times there is a outlet. Just ride your ride & dont try to be superman. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I dont have to hit all the jumps do i???
> 
> that hip jump looks kinda big


Have a few beers, then you'll hit it.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Have a few beers, then you'll hit it.


Dang cologne students.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

Raptordude said:


> Have a few beers, then you'll hit it.


good idea:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> You can roll any jump & most of the times there is a outlet. Just ride your ride & dont try to be superman. :thumbsup:


how about wonderwoman?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> how about wonderwoman?


Put down the beer.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> You can roll any jump & most of the times there is a outlet. Just ride your ride & dont try to be superman. :thumbsup:


not quite, you can roll them but it will slow you down really bad. I hit the hip with way to much speed. you barely need any thats why they added the whoops after the hill. Also the guys were arguing that the course might be too advanced for some riders and that they have to change some stuff.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> not quite, you can roll them but it will slow you down really bad. I hit the hip with way to much speed. you barely need any thats why they added the whoops after the hill. Also the guys were arguing that the course might be too advanced for some riders and that they have to change some stuff.


Nice T-shirt :thumbsup: :cornut: need some elbow/forearm guards  You going Fri & Sat?


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I'm skipping this one. After Sea-Otter this year, I don't really have any desire to do any large scale NORBA races, only to have my wallet raped, for two lousy practice runs. 

Word has it that alot of the pros have been whinning that the amatuers have been congeusting the lines, and they weren't getting enough time on the trail. So now there's time slots for each category to practice. Hence the gate Natzis at Sea Otter. Problem is some categories have more people than others, yet the time slots are the same length of time for each.

I think I'll go to North Star instead. Missed opening weekend because of a puncture wound. Got poked right behind the arm-pit by a Redwood stump, about 3 foot tall, about as big around as a pool stick and nice and pointy. Made a nice 2 inch gash, almost 3 inches deep. Should make a nice scar!!! GF's been keeping it clean and patched up, but the 1st few day had a lot of goopy leakage. I did alot of hollering and exagerated yelping as the GF would clean it up. Gotta take advantage of the simpathy sex point's, before I'm in the dog house again.


----------



## ride23 (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm no All Out Pro but here is some vid of the jumps ....

http://www.ridesfo.com/servlet/Page?template=cmc


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> Nice T-shirt :thumbsup: :cornut: need some elbow/forearm guards  You going Fri & Sat?


yeah i just bought some pads today. ill be there Sat and sun but not camping cuz my house is only 20 mins from the track


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

ride23 said:


> I'm no All Out Pro but here is some vid of the jumps ....
> 
> http://www.ridesfo.com/servlet/Page?template=cmc


hey thats my dad in the white shirt in the first video


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> hey thats my dad in the white shirt in the first video


No duu for the price of camping thats 3 trips to Dville. :eekster:


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

For once a course with some hard stuff...!!! keep it how it is please!!!!!


----------



## BKRacer (Jun 24, 2004)

Did anybody notice that the entry fee is $65!!! WTF?! The track is fun and all, but not worth that much. I agree that another bay area DH race is sick, but I can't afford that.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

BKRacer said:


> Did anybody notice that the entry fee is $65!!! WTF?! The track is fun and all, but not worth that much. I agree that another bay area DH race is sick, but I can't afford that.


I paid $27 for beginner :thumbsup:


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Mee Too


----------



## Camarokyle (May 31, 2007)

Quick question - Do you really need a USA Cycling license to race. I just read that on the CM webpage, but after dropping $65 to race, I really don't wanna spend another $50 to get a license, especially since this will probably be my last race of the year. Is it possible to just buy a one-day license?

Thanks


----------



## Dirty South (Sep 30, 2005)

*License*

You can buy a one day license in the beginner or sport categories ($5 a day). Expert requires full year license.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

balfabiker22 said:


> For once a course with some hard stuff...!!! keep it how it is please!!!!!


yeah its a really cool course and all in just not at that level yet, most people will like it though


----------



## Camarokyle (May 31, 2007)

Dirty South said:


> You can buy a one day license in the beginner or sport categories ($5 a day). Expert requires full year license.


Thanks DS. 
So I can buy that pass on the day of my race? Or is it something I need to order online and bring with me?


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Yeah, when you check in to get your number plate, you pay for the one day license. Really easy.


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

....


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Surfinguru said:


> Yeah, when you check in to get your number plate, you pay for the one day license. Really easy.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

whoah whoah

whats this usa cycling license thing?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> whoah whoah
> 
> whats this usa cycling license thing?


People really need to learn how to read.  You have the option to buy a 1 year license or a 1 day license. The 1 day is usually $5. :cornut:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

$65 dollars to race?

LOL @ CMC.


I'm going to Northstar.


----------



## Camarokyle (May 31, 2007)

Sweet, thanks guys! Saturday is gonna be awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> $65 dollars to race?
> 
> LOL @ CMC.
> 
> I'm going to Northstar.


You should gone to help out, it would have $5


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> People really need to learn how to read.  You have the option to buy a 1 year license or a 1 day license. The 1 day is usually $5. :cornut:


what is it tho?

like a costco card for bike races?

cant get in w/o it?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> what is it tho?
> 
> like a costco card for bike races?
> 
> cant get in w/o it?


http://www.usacycling.org/


----------



## See65 (Oct 27, 2005)

Can you bring a bike to get around if your not racing?


----------



## Camarokyle (May 31, 2007)

See65, as far as I know you can. There were a lot of people riding their bikes around the sports expo at least.

Does anyone know if or when the results of today's downhill race will be posted? I left before they began the awards. Or if anyone knows the outcome of the beginners 19-29 class, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

ok, im back.....i did dh.....on preliminary i came in 17 out 31.....i guess not bad for a 1st race

any way

i thought the course was pretty good besides the fact that it was reeeeeeeeeeely loose:madman: ....and the 20 shuttle trucks only had me wait in line for about 10 minutes

.......i kinda didnt like that part on the track where after the really steep part it turned into some thin single track track :madman: ...that got me on every practice run(but not race )

from what ive read about last year(i didnt go).....this year was waaaaaay better  

anyone know what the deal is with pictures?....are they gonna get posted on infineons site or what?......saw like a buncha guys taking them as we made our way down the hill


----------



## Camarokyle (May 31, 2007)

Hey Thomas, I know BLS439 was out there shooting. Post your number and a brief description of what you were wearing/riding and if he's in a good mood maybe he will check to see if he got ya.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

ya...u can bring a bike just to ride around


----------



## See65 (Oct 27, 2005)

cool thanks.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> ok, im back.....i did dh.....on preliminary i came in 17 out 31.....i guess not bad for a 1st race


Congratz dude, you did awesome :band:

What did your dad think about it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

Camarokyle said:


> Hey Thomas, I know BLS439 was out there shooting. Post your number and a brief description of what you were wearing/riding and if he's in a good mood maybe he will check to see if he got ya.


i was # 110 beginner dh mens 16 and under....probably some pics of me wiping out cuz i saw ppl taking them:thumbsup: 

u gyus still at the race?


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> Congratz dude, you did awesome :band:
> 
> What did your dad think about it.


thanks:thumbsup:

my dad thought it was cool......i guess he thinks this is one of the better things ive picked up in life cuz hes all supportive of it and i think hes kinda lookin forward to the next race too

did u see me.....i dont think i saw u

and to Camarokyle: i forgot to mention i was wearing camo shorts, thin kinda gray/blue shirt, fox shin guards, and blue/silver helmet


----------



## Camarokyle (May 31, 2007)

Nah, we took off before the awards. I was told I got second in my class by one of the officials, but when I checked the results it showed I got 5th. Hopefully the list was messed up :madman: Whatever. Might head back up tomorrow to watch the pros, but I'd rather hit UC and have some fun on my home trails (anything but loose!)

Good job on your first race! I ws in your exact place last weekend, today was my second, still need to get used to it.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> thanks:thumbsup:
> 
> my dad thought it was cool......i guess he thinks this is one of the better things ive picked up in life cuz hes all supportive of it and i think hes kinda lookin forward to the next race too
> 
> ...


I was a slacker & didn't go :madman: Are you going back tomorrow. 

So maybe your dad will drive you over to SR to ride sometimes


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> I was a slacker & didn't go :madman: Are you going back tomorrow.
> 
> So maybe your dad will drive you over to SR to ride sometimes


no...not tmrrw...i cudnt even stay for awards:skep: today...not like i wud get paid fanyway 

ya....i think hell be more willing to take me if he has nothing better to do

at least im getting my drivers license b4 the season is over:thumbsup:


----------



## fert (Jan 1, 2007)

i got number 1 by *7* seconds. it was fun :thumbsup: the course was a BLAST to ride:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .


----------



## Camarokyle (May 31, 2007)

Great job Fert!! What class were you in? The course was pretty sweet. The looseness and the skinnies (especially after the waterfall) was a blast. I slid out on the skinny after the waterfall and went about 3/4 the way down the mountain. That was interesting to say the least. But other than that slip up it was a great time. How'd you like the S-turn after the off camber? I heard people were sliding out left and right.


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm working on the photos. Here's a teaser:


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice BLS. I am heading up there to shoot tomorrow. I got hooked up with a press pass! woot, my one!

I do not think I am going to stay on a section, but travel the course a few times.

Are you going to be out there tomorrow?


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

Good luck Desmo...I though CHDH was bad to hike. I got about a third of the way up and made the most of what's there to shoot. I tried different angles on berms, rollers, etc rather than hike a bunch. Try to get a ride on a rider truck to the top and hike down rather than up.

We may be out there tomorrow, but probably not. The course is pretty good, but we're moving in the next couple weeks and I really need to get stuff wrapped up around my place.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

BLS439 said:


> Good luck Desmo...I though CHDH was bad to hike. I got about a third of the way up and made the most of what's there to shoot. I tried different angles on berms, rollers, etc rather than hike a bunch. Try to get a ride on a rider truck to the top and hike down rather than up.
> 
> We may be out there tomorrow, but probably not. The course is pretty good, but we're moving in the next couple weeks and I really need to get stuff wrapped up around my place.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

let's see if this works yet (single jump):


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

BLS439 said:


> Good luck Desmo...I though CHDH was bad to hike. I got about a third of the way up and made the most of what's there to shoot. I tried different angles on berms, rollers, etc rather than hike a bunch. Try to get a ride on a rider truck to the top and hike down rather than up.
> 
> We may be out there tomorrow, but probably not. The course is pretty good, but we're moving in the next couple weeks and I really need to get stuff wrapped up around my place.


I do believe someone suggested that.


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> I do believe someone suggested that.


 Yeah yeah, but I didn;t do it. Things were pretyt messed up and the media area is still unknown to me. I went to every building I was told to go to so I could get my credentials. And eventually I said f*ck it and went up the hill to shoot.


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

Couple more for now:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

BLS439 said:


> Yeah yeah, but I didn;t do it. Things were pretyt messed up and the media area is still unknown to me. I went to every building I was told to go to so I could get my credentials. And eventually I said f*ck it and went up the hill to shoot.


One would think that a place like that would have theit shiat together  Most of the time the little office to the left of the entry gate is pretty together, most of the time not allways. :madman:


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

BLS439 said:


> Couple more for now:


Do you have any pics of bib # 161


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> Do you have any pics of bib # 161


How did you do :ihih:


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

Here's the only one of 161 that I got. It's not the best.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

was there today. not to many ppl. watched the first road race and parts of the XC. then i hung out with brad at the nemesis booth. cool guy cool company. answered any and all questions from anyone who walked up.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> One would think that a place like that would have theit shiat together  Most of the time the little office to the left of the entry gate is pretty together, most of the time not allways. :madman:


Smooth today for me. Drove up, picked up my press pass being held for me in will call, drove in, no parking fee, they let me on the shuttle trucks.

Note, I did walk up the entire course during practice. I had to get a work in somehow


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

desmo13 said:


> Smooth today for me. Drove up, picked up my press pass being held for me in will call, drove in, no parking fee, they let me on the shuttle trucks.
> 
> Note, I did walk up the entire course during practice. I had to get a work in somehow


Sweet :thumbsup::thumbsup: I almost went today but am way behind on auto & house maintenance so i played a little catch up. The entry fee's will go towards Round-Up to kill Ivy.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Here are few from today.

I will have all my pics up on https://desmo13.exposuremanager.com/g/cougar_mountain_downhill

once I learn how to do it. 
They will probably be unedited images, then you can shoot me a pm or email if you want some tweaking first.


----------



## RickR (Jun 17, 2005)

*More Pictures from Fri / Sat Practice and Race*

I've post a bunch of photos from the Beginner and Sport practice and race from Fri and Sat. They're at:

http://bikeguy.smugmug.com/Mtn Bike Race Pictures/345454

These are unedited photos, I'll be posting edited versions later this week.

Enjoy
Rick


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> How did you do :ihih:


i placed 11th. i fell twice :madman:


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

BLS439 said:


> Here's the only one of 161 that I got. It's not the best.


thanks, thats ok


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

heres some


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Anyone have any pics of #129?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> heres some


When you getting the "V" brand to sport around. :drumroll:


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> When you getting the "V" brand to sport around. :drumroll:


im trying to get a deal on one from my friend at a Lbs, but i dont know cuz thats the only way i can afford one


----------



## fert (Jan 1, 2007)

Camarokyle said:


> Great job Fert!! What class were you in? The course was pretty sweet. The looseness and the skinnies (especially after the waterfall) was a blast. I slid out on the skinny after the waterfall and went about 3/4 the way down the mountain. That was interesting to say the least. But other than that slip up it was a great time. How'd you like the S-turn after the off camber? I heard people were sliding out left and right.


thanks! i was in junior 14 and under.that s(more of a z)turn was fine on saturday but today it was so f-ed up.i fell there today but i am fine

also any pics of #38? 
THANK YOU 
fert


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

novato kid said:


> Anyone have any pics of #129?


ayo check that dudes smug mug gallery his pics are in order or # plates


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> ayo check that dudes smug mug gallery his pics are in order or # plates


He didn't have any of me.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

got # 110?


----------



## Camarokyle (May 31, 2007)

Anyone have the results, or know when the results will be posted. I'm looking for the beginner's class 19-29.

Thanks!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I really like that pic that Desmo took of the Green Sunday and the raceway!


----------



## fert (Jan 1, 2007)

any pics of # 38?
thanks


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> I really like that pic that Desmo took of the Green Sunday and the raceway!


That is a sweet pic, gives a really good idea just how far down the decent is.:thumbsup:


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

I still have a hundred or so to upload to my site.
https://desmo13.exposuremanager.com/g/cougar_mountain_downhill

and hand picking some more I like to edit...


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

hey bls happen to have any of 25?

thanks

-matt


----------



## Alloy (Feb 11, 2004)

Anyone have the pro results?


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

matt said:


> hey bls happen to have any of 25?
> 
> thanks
> 
> -matt


Sure Matt... and because I was bored, I even made you your own Gallery 

https://desmo13.exposuremanager.com/g/matt


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> Sure Matt... and because I was bored, I even made you your own Gallery
> [/IMG]


awesome!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

matt said:


> awesome!


This one is cool really shows the height of the hill. :thumbsup: Sweet gallery you have there Matt. :cornut:

 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

u guys know what this race was missing? 


......some models :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> u guys know what this race was missing?
> 
> ......some models :thumbsup:


Sea Otter Versus :thumbsup:

​


----------



## RickR (Jun 17, 2005)

fert said:


> thanks! i was in junior 14 and under.that s(more of a z)turn was fine on saturday but today it was so f-ed up.i fell there today but i am fine
> 
> also any pics of #38?
> THANK YOU
> fert


Like this ?










I've posted a bunch of edited full-sized files at:
https://bikeguy.smugmug.com/gallery/3127936#171422661

Feel free to use for your personal use.

Regards
Rick


----------



## RickR (Jun 17, 2005)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> Do you have any pics of bib # 161


Like this ?










Regards

Rick


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> Sea Otter Versus :thumbsup:
> 
> ​


 

she wud've made cmc that much of a better race:thumbsup:

where there any guys riding versus?.....i didnt see any


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

I put some edits up.
http://desmo13.exposuremanager.com/g/cougar_dh_edits


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> I put some edits up.
> http://desmo13.exposuremanager.com/g/cougar_dh_edits


hey desmo i forgot to mention that your photos are looking tons better than the earlier ones. soon i will have to be paying for them!:thumbsup:


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Sea Otter Versus :thumbsup:
> 
> ​


brad from nem pro and i were talking how some of those roadie chicks were hot. but some models would have created a larger turn out. o and hey desmo, what are u shoting with


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

paintballeerXC said:


> brad from nem pro and i were talking how some of those roadie chicks were hot. but some models would have created a larger turn out. o and hey desmo, what are u shoting with


Roadie chicks are ok, but the girls hanging around Downhiller are hotter.. thats why I switched sports 

Using a Canon XTi with stock lens and built in flash. everytime I get money for an external flash, I end up spending it on bike stuff


----------



## Willsunday127 (Jul 12, 2007)

BLS439 said:


> Couple more for now:


Hey, i dunno if you got any pics of me, but i was number 142 and i was wearing a blue and orange tld on sat and a green camo tld on friday, and i ride an ih sunday thats green


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

desmo13 said:


> Roadie chicks are ok, but the girls hanging around Downhiller are hotter.. thats why I switched sports


So thats why you took up DH :thumbsup:


----------



## RickR (Jun 17, 2005)

*More Photos from CMC (Full-sized and edited)*

I've just posted over 200 edited and full-sized pictures at:

http://bikeguy.smugmug.com/gallery/3127936#172069338

These are full-sized files (large file alert) and edited as best as I could do. Please feel free to use these for your personal use. They will print at least out to 8X10 if you wish.

Enjoy
Rick


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey desmo, thanks for taking all of those pics, you got about 13 or 14 of me. Just one question, how did you take this shot?
Thanks, Ryan


----------



## fert (Jan 1, 2007)

does any one have ANY of # 38???

thanks a lot
fert


----------



## RickR (Jun 17, 2005)

fert said:


> does any one have ANY of # 38???
> 
> thanks a lot
> fert


Like This?










https://bikeguy.smugmug.com/gallery/3127936#171415693

You can grab the original by moving the mouse over the righthand side of the picture in the website.

Enjoy
Rick


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

RickR said:


> Like This?
> 
> http://bikeguy.smugmug.com/gallery/3127936#171415693
> 
> ...


Nice shot, eyes are locked in. :thumbsup:


----------



## fert (Jan 1, 2007)

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!
fert


----------

